# changing fuel filter



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i changed one in my MKV GTi, but did it at the same time as i changed my fuel pump cam follower so i was easily able to relieve the pressure. how do i relieve the pressure in the fuel lines so i can change the fuel filter in a Rabbit?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Youre definitely gonna need a Bentley manual. I tried looking it up and im not sure as to what tools you have but the instructions are based upon specific tools like the VAG 1318/20 and VAG 1318/20-1. 
(p. 3-28 to 3-29) Fuel Filter
The manual states that the fuel is indeed under pressure but it doesnt state how to relieve the pressure. It just says disconnect the fuel lines with a cloth or rag so that the fuel doesnt spray. I think you will have to clamp the fuel lines somehow. 

(p. 20-11 to 20-12)
After you disconnect the fuel lines to the fuel filter and install the new fuel filter, you will need to bleed the fuel system before you start the car or you will damage the catalytic converter.
Theres a bleeder valve on the fuel rail. You would have to install a suction pump tool onto the bleeder valve. But reading any further in the manual, it talks about using the specific tools (VAG 1318/20 and 20-1). Thats it. I guess its all similar to bleeding brakes. You just have to bleed the fuel until fuel flows out of the bleeder valve without bubbles. Then check for leaks.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

well, after doing some reading, it looks like all you have to do is open the gas cap to relieve the pressure inside. some fuel will still come out, but otherwise, the pressure will not be as bad. also, as for the "bleeding the fuel system" deal, never heard of such a thing. as soon as you open the door in a MKV, the fuel pump automatically kicks on and primes the system, so long as you have finished putting all of the lines back on and everything is nice and tight, your system will prime itself


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

zoidmk5 said:


> "bleeding the fuel system" deal, never heard of such a thing. as soon as you open the door in a MKV, the fuel pump automatically kicks on and primes the system, so long as you have finished putting all of the lines back on and everything is nice and tight, your system will prime itself


Yeah it seems weird to me that it didnt state that in the manual. I guess it gives generic instructions versus the easier, straight forward way.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I can't find any tech that bleeds the fuel lines. Can't understand how air in the lines could damage the converter. Maybe erratic fuel delivery could fool the ecu into dumping too much fuel? :sly:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

well, after doing this change, it was just as simple as it was in my MKV GTi. i simply unscrewed the gas cap and started un-doing the lines. there was almost no fuel spray, but plenty of fuel came out afterwords. so long as you have a shop towel to cover the lines as you pull them, and a small bowl or bucket to catch all of the fuel that falls out you are good to go.

also, for those that may comes accross this in the future, trying to push in the small plastic tabs is a pain in the a$$ and hurts your fingers, so i used a short flat head screw driver to push in the tabs, and pulled on the line and out they came without trouble :thumbup:


----------

